
The New Niantic – OpenStreetMap Foundation Collaboration - cimnine
https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2018/04/01/niantic-openstreetmap-collaboration/
======
cimnine
As it's April fools day, I'm not sure if this is real or fake.

